# Can'T Sleep



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Sigh...this whole week has been terrible. Can't sleep when I want and am tired when I need to be paying attention. I'm lying around at night waiting to fall asleep, but it takes a very long time. And even when I do, I seem to wake up a lot. Got any advice here guys?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

msq said:


> Sigh...this whole week has been terrible. Can't sleep when I want and am tired when I need to be paying attention. I'm lying around at night waiting to fall asleep, but it takes a very long time. And even when I do, I seem to wake up a lot. Got any advice here guys?


Not on getting to sleep, but as an incurable insomniac I can give you a few tips on how to pass the time :lol: I was up for a straight just about 24 hrs on election day/night then went to work yesterday morning at 7 for 12 hours got home and eventually crashed out about 12 last night and awake about 5'ish this morning and off for another 12hr shift. Read books, tinternet, smooth fm, Smirnoff and now some work inbetween. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

msq said:


> Got any advice here guys?


Energetic sex just before going to sleep.

I tend to wake early, which kind of rules that out as a remedy to my issue, as my wife is a terrible morning person. Waking her for a bit of horizontal jogging would go down like a cup of cold sick.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Try coffea - homeopathic remedy - we used it when my daughter kept waking up when she was young. I take it now if stressed about something - Weleda Coffea 6, it works for me, just dissolve 2 under your tongue.

(missed Andy's idea - but that works as well)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Maybe you have something on your mind, at least subconciously, sort out the issues and maybe your brain will let you sleep...

Unfortunately it can get to be a habit, when Oscar was little he used to wake at 2 - 3 am for a bottle and when he dropped this feed I woke at this time for weeks out of habit...Most frustrating!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Excercise; tire out the body and the brain will go along with it.

Avoid worrying about not sleeping, I know it sounds easy but try.

Insomnia is not forever; you will sleep eventually, when the body says so

Some of the herbal remedies work; Quiet Life put my partner down for 15 hours straight! Be careful with these.

Avoid too much activity after, say, eight, have a bath or a shower and generally slow down and chill before going to bed.

A brandy in warm milk with honey works for me; omit the brandy if you don't drink; doesn't affect the effectiveness...

In bed, read a Victorian autobiography - like dum dum bullets, that is!

Or watch the coverage of the Hung Parliament.

It passes.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Buy a quieter watch then the ticking won't disturb you! But seriously, plenty of exercise and try a bit of relaxation exercises. Plenty on google. Don't worry about things over which you have no control and just concentrate on the things that you can have an effect on. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

msq said:


> Sigh...this whole week has been terrible. Can't sleep when I want and am tired when I need to be paying attention. I'm lying around at night waiting to fall asleep, but it takes a very long time. And even when I do, I seem to wake up a lot. Got any advice here guys?


Drink a hot chocolate before you go bed, horlicks are ment to help, Don't eat anything before you go bed, drink coffee/tea exc, Smoking's a big Nono, reading can help if your into books.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

If I have to be up early the next day (guaranteed not to sleep then) I use Sleepease 50mg from Boots Chemist shop. They grill you every time you buy them, but I just say, "Yeah, I had some about a year ago and they worked fine and now I'd like some more please"

You are supposed to avoid alcohol but a large vodka tonic and one of these an hour before bedtime and you're sorted!


----------



## Ozzie (May 3, 2010)

Read the Guardian :thumbsdown:


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

twenty minutes energetic sport during the day


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Dare i suggest a J. Arthur...?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Some interesting ideas none of which worked for me. I've tried all sorts over the years to no avail. Usually what happens is that after a week or so I crash out through sheer exhaustion then the cycle will start again.

More tips on passing the time 

There are a couple of local clubs which are open until all hours pretty much all week so it won't be the first time I have got ready and went out at 1 or 2 in the morning for a wander around and then there is also the stripper bar which is open till 5am some nights :lol:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Some interesting ideas none of which worked for me. I've tried all sorts over the years to no avail. Usually what happens is that after a week or so I crash out through sheer exhaustion then the cycle will start again.
> 
> More tips on passing the time
> 
> There are a couple of local clubs which are open until all hours pretty much all week so it won't be the first time I have got ready and went out at 1 or 2 in the morning for a wander around and then there is also the stripper bar which is open till 5am some nights :lol:


You mean, BigM is ok about you going to strip clubs at 2 in the morning? Any chance she could have a quiet word with mrs Vamos?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

vamos666 said:


> You mean, BigM is ok about you going to strip clubs at 2 in the morning? Any chance she could have a quiet word with mrs Vamos?


I took her with me one night.

She had led a sheltered life until she met me and was a bit surprised to find out exactly what a Lady Boy was 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> She had led a sheltered life until she met me and was a bit surprised to find out exactly what a Lady Boy was/quote]
> 
> Let me see if I understand you, she didnt know what a lady boy was until she met you....... Hmmmmm , did you have your beard then?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> > She had led a sheltered life until she met me and was a bit surprised to find out exactly what a Lady Boy was
> 
> 
> Let me see if I understand you, she didnt know what a lady boy was until she met you....... Hmmmmm , did you have your beard then?


I've always had a beard.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > She had led a sheltered life until she met me and was a bit surprised to find out exactly what a Lady Boy was
> ...


Now that's gonna keep me up all night. :fear:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

msq said:


> Sigh...this whole week has been terrible. Can't sleep when I want and am tired when I need to be paying attention. I'm lying around at night waiting to fall asleep, but it takes a very long time. And even when I do, I seem to wake up a lot. Got any advice here guys?


I would think it's stress/worry, change your job or your woman, mebbe both, normal service then should be resumed.

Temazepam is good, but not with spirits, not for sleep anyway 

I sleep like a baby and wake up any time I want, 9.30, 4.10, 2.30, 10.15, wish I could earn money doing that.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Fuelled by Smirnoff :lol:

Been on the go since about 5.30 yesterday morning and done a 12 hour shift yesterday, looks like another 24hr marathon, we have just been in town for a few and I brought her home. Big M is about to crash out so maybe the Stripper bar later once she has dozed off.

So long as I'm home before she gets up I'll be fine 

Not sleeping is nothing to worry about, you just need to find a hobby to pass the time :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm on a roll, going for another V&RB :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

vamos666 said:


> Dare i suggest a J. Arthur...?


Works well enough if you can't get laid


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Fuelled by Smirnoff :lol:


Alcohol knocks me out... eventually


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Fuelled by Smirnoff :lol:
> ...


I'd like to knock you out, I know that. What's all this L666s business? One minute you are down London Road, in love, pull of the heart and all that ******, next your heart is 150 miles away? :thumbsdown:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Fell over asleep at about half two this morning and was rudely awakened about seven this morning by Big M bouncing up on down on me  got up messed around a bit, went for Sunday dinner and retired to the beer garden for a few, agencie has just been on the phone so working tonight 7 till 7, another 24hr stint, sleep who needs it.

Just as well I'm an insomniac :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I'd like to knock you out, I know that. What's all this L666s business? One minute you are down London Road, in love, pull of the heart and all that ******, next your heart is 150 miles away? :thumbsdown:


:rofl:


----------



## sharrison01 (May 4, 2010)

I've never really had a problem sleeping but really enjoy a good sleep so invested in a "bodyclock" earlier this year by Lumie (am sure a quick google will point you in the right direction).

They basically give off a bright light that imitates the sun so you put the light on 30mins before you want to get to sleep and it gradually dims until it goes off. You then set an alarm for the morning and the light comes back on 20mins before the alarm goes off. The idea behind it is that it gradually shuts down and wakes up the body like the sun would. I find the evening light really effective as I am rarely still asleep once the light has gone off but the morning light does nothing for me although the missus loves it.

Hope this helps with the sleep problems...


----------

